# Blue tongued skink help!



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi there guys 
I have just bought my first ever blue tongued skink today.He or she(sex unknown yet) was born early this year and is an Indonesian. Ive researched them for many years now and helped care for two of them at the college I attend. All the ones I have seen and known have been very friendly and docile but the one I got today is extremely vocal, lunges at me and when I put its food bowl in the viv, it attacked it and bit it really hard and wouldnt let go. I know that when they are young they can be feisty but I was very shocked that it actually attacked and bit! Could anyone advise me on what steps to take. Im now quite nervous to try and hold it as I don't want to loose a finger haha! Could it be that it is just stressed from the trip home and the new surroundings?. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Alistair789 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well for a start if you've done your research you should KNOW! That they need time to settle in before handling any reptile does! Give him/her some time to settle in and take it from there, new environment and new surrounding he/she will be stressed!


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Alistair789 said:


> Well for a start if you've done your research you should KNOW! That they need time to settle in before handling any reptile does! Give him/her some time to settle in and take it from there, new environment and new surrounding he/she will be stressed!


There is no need to get snappy with me  As I said I know that they can be feisty and I suggested that it could be because of travel and new surroundings but I was just shocked that it acted so aggressively…

I hope that if you ever post asking for help no one says things like "Well for a start if you've done your research you should KNOW!"….thats not very kind


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree don't be disheartened, what you have is a very frightened little lizard. Leave him at least a week or two of minimal contact (feeding etc.. but no touching)when he is comfortable with you changing water etc... then start to move your hand closer, then maybe hand feeding if he is willing. The key is to take it in baby steps and only push for more when the lizard is comfortable with the previous step.

Believe me I know it is hard not to touch but your little guy needs time to settle and adjust


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, you were right, the animal is very stressed at present so the bite is quite understandable (defensive behaviour and not aggressive as many people would describe it)! They have very strong jaws even the hatchlings/juveniles and you wouldn`t want to get bitten by an adult (honest you wouldn`t)! 
Can you show a few photos of the whole enclosure plus details of heat/light bulbs, ambient and surface temps and how you measure them (type of hygrometer/thermometer)? Thanks!


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Alistair789 said:


> Well for a start if you've done your research you should KNOW! That they need time to settle in before handling any reptile does! Give him/her some time to settle in and take it from there, new environment and new surrounding he/she will be stressed!


To be fair this sounds like a rather extreme case. I do agree that is probably just stressed but it could be aggressive by nature, every individual is different and even the most docile species will have the odd loon. As Alistair has said just let the skink settle in and avoid any handling. Just let it get used to you and let it know you are not a threat and it will hopefully begin to trust you and then calm down. It may be the case that it will always be this way.



Gavin.


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> To be fair this sounds like a rather extreme case. I do agree that is probably just stressed but it could be aggressive by nature, every individual is different and even the most docile species will have the odd loon. As Alistair has said just let the skink settle in and avoid any handling. Just let it get used to you and let it know you are not a threat and it will hopefully begin to trust you and then calm down. It may be the case that it will always be this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Hi, they are NOT aggressive, it`s defensive behaviour because the animal feels threatened (as you yourself have suggested).


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Fizz said:


> I agree don't be disheartened, what you have is a very frightened little lizard. Leave him at least a week or two of minimal contact (feeding etc.. but no touching)when he is comfortable with you changing water etc... then start to move your hand closer, then maybe hand feeding if he is willing. The key is to take it in baby steps and only push for more when the lizard is comfortable with the previous step.
> 
> Believe me I know it is hard not to touch but your little guy needs time to settle and adjust


Thank you for your understanding and advice Fizz  I haven't touched or tried to hold him/her yet at all, I put it straight from the travel box into the viv, left it along for an hour or so then put some food in and thats when it attacked the bowl….Ive left it along since and just popped my head into the room to check on it. I will do what you said and just take it super slow. Do you think after a week or so I should start offering 'treats' to him/her (using feeding tongues!) Do you think that might help it trust me more? 
:flrt:


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

murrindindi2 said:


> Hi, they are NOT aggressive, it`s defensive behaviour because the animal feels threatened (as you yourself have suggested).


Sorry I forgot blue tongues can't possibly be aggressive...



Gavin.


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

gavgav04 said:


> To be fair this sounds like a rather extreme case. I do agree that is probably just stressed but it could be aggressive by nature, every individual is different and even the most docile species will have the odd loon. As Alistair has said just let the skink settle in and avoid any handling. Just let it get used to you and let it know you are not a threat and it will hopefully begin to trust you and then calm down. It may be the case that it will always be this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Yes I thought it was quite extreme and hopefully I don't have the one in hundred that is a psychopath haha!! it would be just my luck though :lol2:
Thanks for the advice! As Ive just said above I have left it alone since I put food in (which it has eaten) and I will continue to leave it until it stops hissing and lunging, then I will start slowly putting my hand nearer. :flrt:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

It certainly cant hurt to try offering food by hand as an ice breaker after the settling in period. Hopefully he will love his food and in turn will love you for giving it to him (or at least learn to associate you with the coming of food which cant be a bad thing)


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> Sorry I forgot blue tongues can't possibly be aggressive...
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


 
No need to be sarcastic sport, these animals are not aggressive, they react to a perceived threat by DEFENDING themselves. You clearly cannot distinguish between the two words in this respect.
I`ve found most wild reptiles will show defensive behaviours when they are confronted by "giant predators" (ourselves). 
Being in captivity for a few generations doesn`t take out their natural instincts to any great degree in those terms either.


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

murrindindi2 said:


> Hi, you were right, the animal is very stressed at present so the bite is quite understandable (defensive behaviour and not aggressive as many people would describe it)! They have very strong jaws even the hatchlings/juveniles and you wouldn`t want to get bitten by an adult (honest you wouldn`t)!
> Can you show a few photos of the whole enclosure plus details of heat/light bulbs, ambient and surface temps and how you measure them (type of hygrometer/thermometer)? Thanks!



I was pretty sure thats what it was but I just wanted to come on here and check from people who have had similar experiences. Yeah I reaalllyyy don't want to get bitten so Im going to take it really slow with him/her! 

I will get some pictures of its setup tomorrow but here is a list of everything 
4ft wooden vivarium with two wholes cut in the top for the light domes
Daylight lamp - 100w - average temp in hot side of the viv is between 98-105 
Nightglow lamp 50w - average temp in cooler side is between 75-80
Both in reflector domes 
10% uvb bulb and fitting 
Timers for all bulbs 
Microclimate for the night glow bulb 
Temperature gun 
Digital Thermometer and Hydrometer
Aspen bedding 
Slate basking rock 
Hides with moss in them 
Shallow food bowl and large water bowl 
Fake vines 


:flrt:


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Fizz said:


> It certainly cant hurt to try offering food by hand as an ice breaker after the settling in period. Hopefully he will love his food and in turn will love you for giving it to him (or at least learn to associate you with the coming of food which cant be a bad thing)


Hi, I agree, food is a great "weapon", but I would suggest using tongs rather than fingers when offering food (you may have meant to say that, but just in case).


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Newts-wanted said:


> I was pretty sure thats what it was but I just wanted to come on here and check from people who have had similar experiences. Yeah I reaalllyyy don't want to get bitten so Im going to take it really slow with him/her!
> 
> I will get some pictures of its setup tomorrow but here is a list of everything
> 4ft wooden vivarium with two wholes cut in the top for the light domes
> ...


 Hi again, thanks for the details! I`m not sure what the temp figures are on the "warm side", is that surface or ambient (air)?
You haven`t said what the humidity range is (it`s a hyGrometer by the way)!
I`ll offer a possibly better alternative basking bulb tomorrow if you come on ( I need to log out now).


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

hehe , yes better to use tongs at first for sure


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Newts-wanted said:


> Yes I thought it was quite extreme and hopefully I don't have the one in hundred that is a psychopath haha!! it would be just my luck though :lol2:
> Thanks for the advice! As Ive just said above I have left it alone since I put food in (which it has eaten) and I will continue to leave it until it stops hissing and lunging, then I will start slowly putting my hand nearer. :flrt:



I would personally sit reasonably close to the vivarium for half an hour or so a night to show you pose no threat before diving straight in. Start by keeping the vivarium doors closed and as the skink's confidence around you grows begin opening them, getting closer gradually. I do this with all my wild caught stuff, though I don't go any further than letting them trust me with doors closed, and it does stop them darting off every time I enter my reptile house. I'm not one for handling. 




murrindindi2 said:


> No need to be sarcastic sport, these animals are not aggressive, they react to a perceived threat by DEFENDING themselves. You clearly cannot distinguish between the two words in this respect.
> I`ve found most wild reptiles will show defensive behaviours when they are confronted by "giant predators" (ourselves).
> Being in captivity for a few generations doesn`t take out their natural instincts to any great degree in those terms either.


Sarcasm? Me? Nooo, surely not...

Sorry but aggression can be both defensive and offensive and to say a blue tongue can't be offensively aggressive is crazy. Yes most are very docile but as I have already said every individual is different. I have had some crazy geckos that attack outside the vivarium without being provoked.



Gavin.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

murrindindi2 said:


> Hi, I agree, food is a great "weapon", but I would suggest using tongs rather than fingers when offering food (you may have meant to say that, but just in case).


Seconded, I would not want my skinks associating my fingers with Food. Tongs all the way. Good luck!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Indos are one of the grumpier blue tongue species and can take a long while to get used to you. I've had my Indo since June and still haven't properly handled him as he's not comfortable with it yet but he's stopped darting for cover when I enter the room or open his viv doors and he's more than happy taking snails from my hand tho he will hiss at me for a while first... Where as I've just recently, September, got an IJxNorthern Bluey and she's settled straight away always wants to be handled and has never snapped or hissed, so attitude can depend on species. 
All good advise on how to get him used to you, sit by the doors, hand feeding etc... I've found blue berries and snails to be good bribing food as they can't seem to resist them :flrt: Other than that patience and persistence is key


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

To the person who said BTS are not aggressive, have you ever seen them in breeding mode, the outcome can be truely vicious. Yes they may not naturally be a agreesive beasty but when an outside influence comes into play, stress, breeding, food issues, adolesence etc they can be little b:censor:d's mix this with a very powerful bite (yes I have been bit by a BTS) 

To the OP, slowly, slowly catchy monkey, give it the correct environment, plenty of variety of food, time, space, patience, most BTS will in time calm down such that they are very handalable but don't let it mistake your pinkie for a big fat snail shell, it hurts like hell - good luck


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Khonsu said:


> To the person who said BTS are not aggressive, have you ever seen them in breeding mode, the outcome can be truely vicious. Yes they may not naturally be a agreesive beasty but when an outside influence comes into play, stress, breeding, food issues, adolesence etc they can be little b:censor:d's mix this with a very powerful bite (yes I have been bit by a BTS)
> 
> To the OP, slowly, slowly catchy monkey, give it the correct environment, plenty of variety of food, time, space, patience, most BTS will in time calm down such that they are very handalable but don't let it mistake your pinkie for a big fat snail shell, it hurts like hell - good luck


Hi, you like the other member cannot seem to differentiate between aggression and defense!?
It is PRECISELY because of stress and the other things you mention that they behave defensively.
And for your information yes, I have seen them in breeding mode and many other modes, I have grown up with these animals in the wild (Australia).


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Call it defensive or call it aggression, either way getting bit hurts. For those who think: "What are they talking about? How bad can these 'lazy and friendly lugs of love' be?" I'd watch this video. I'm always suprised how fast and ferocious these critters can be. 

What species do you own? Bluetongues do have a reputation of being laid back, but there are species who can be a handful. Like stated above, simply letting the animal be and slowly start tong feeding generally works pretty well to start off. Patience is the key


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

murrindindi2 said:


> Hi, you like the other member cannot seem to differentiate between aggression and defense!?
> It is PRECISELY because of stress and the other things you mention that they behave defensively.
> And for your information yes, I have seen them in breeding mode and many other modes, I have grown up with these animals in the wild (Australia).


Sorry to repeat myself but aggression can be both offensive and defensive, so there is nothing to differentiate between. I bet if leopard geckos can be offensively aggresive then so can a blue tongued skink. This is an Indonesian skink so is probably slightly different in behaviour to the ones you are familiar with in Oz.



Creed said:


> Call it defensive or call it aggression, either way getting bit hurts. For those who think: "What are they talking about? How bad can these 'lazy and friendly lugs of love' be?" I'd watch this video. I'm always suprised how fast and ferocious these critters can be.
> 
> What species do you own? Bluetongues do have a reputation of being laid back, but there are species who can be a handful. Like stated above, simply letting the animal be and slowly start tong feeding generally works pretty well to start off. Patience is the key


Hahaha, I love how they run. Never have I really been tempted to get a blue tongue but after seeing that I would love one.



Gavin.


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

It always disappoints me the way that people on this forum are willing to come on and start giving advice on topics on which they have little or no experience. I know some of you know what you are talking about, but not all of you, that's for sure!!! The problem is that if you just repeat what you've heard, the same rubbish gets repeated over and over. 

First off, as one or two have suggested, there is no such thing as a "blue tongue skink". What I mean is, there are various types of blue tongue skink and they vary very significantly. 

Second, there tends to be a big difference between wild caught and captive bred. Given that Indonesians _Tiliqua gigas gigas_ are virtually never bred in captivity (possibly never in the UK?) they are almost by definition always wild caught. Sometimes babies are born from females that are imported gravid, but working with such a baby may not the same as working with an animal from a long term captive line. 

Third, pet shops rarely/hardly ever label skinks properly. You may or not have an Indonesian. If its a Tanimbar Island, it will likely never be tame. Not that that is necessarily a bad thing. Tame is very over rated if you ask me. 

Fourth, it varies with individuals. I had a female wild caught Halmahera that smashed into the viv glass trying to attack and bite me when I walked in the room let alone tried to open her viv. She stayed evil as hell. She killed a male introduced to her. For some perverse reason I was really fond of her. Full of spirit. But Khonsu had a few of these and they were pussycats. 

I don't handle my blue tongue skinks (I have around 25) very much. so these different personalities don't worry me too much. They add to my enjoyment. 

To be sure of a good handling pet blue tongue, you need to get a northern. Maybe put up some pics first, lets see what it is?

Mark.


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Tiliqua said:


> It always disappoints me the way that people on this forum are willing to come on and start giving advice on topics on which they have little or no experience. I know some of you know what you are talking about, but not all of you, that's for sure!!! The problem is that if you just repeat what you've heard, the same rubbish gets repeated over and over.
> 
> First off, as one or two have suggested, there is no such thing as a "blue tongue skink". What I mean is, there are various types of blue tongue skink and they vary very significantly.
> 
> ...



How do I post pictures? 
With all my other reptiles I don't mind if they are handleable but I would very much like to handle my blue tongue. I do enjoy just looking at him/her though  I was sat on the floor in my room before and he/she kept coming up to the glass and staring at me for ages! It was so cute!


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Newts-wanted said:


> How do I post pictures?
> With all my other reptiles I don't mind if they are handleable but I would very much like to handle my blue tongue. I do enjoy just looking at him/her though  I was sat on the floor in my room before and he/she kept coming up to the glass and staring at me for ages! It was so cute!


Hi, I usually put my photos into Photobucket or Flickr then copy and paste them to here.
There are never any guarantees with these animals, but food as has been mentioned is the best "weapon" we have when attempting to gain their "trust" (along with time and LOTS of patience), and if you don`t try you won`t succeed. It`s my personal opinion that we owe it to them to at least try to teach them we aren't a threat, apart from anything else it reduces the stress to the animal (less stress = better health).
I keep/have kept some quite large reptiles (these days mainly Varanids or monitor lizards). I would deem it a failure on my part if after 10 to 20 years in my care they still reacted defensively towards me.
A few pics.....



















The above is my late Varanus ornatus (Ornate monitor)..



Below is my young adult Asian water monitor (V. s. macromaculatus)...


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow stunning! :flrt:
I'm going to take it really slow and just see how things go. I will of course not handle my bluey if it is stressing it out, I only want the best for my animals. I will try to set up a photo bucket, it there any other way to post pictures though? I have all the pics on my iPhone. X


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tiliqua said:


> Tame is very over rated if you ask me.
> 
> To be sure of a good handling pet blue tongue, you need to get a northern. Maybe put up some pics first, lets see what it is?
> 
> Mark.


Hi, I agree with much of what you said but when talking about "tame" being in some way over rated, I do not agree. The reason being that if these animals can be taught we mean no harm it`s very often less stressful for them here in captivity, that`s all I need to convince me I owe it to them to try to gain their "trust". 
I`ve kept several subspecies of Blue tongue skink over the years, they ALL behaved quite calmly with myself and other family members and friends, though obviously it took differing amounts of time to achieve that. 
To stick an animal in a "matchbox" and declare that it`s best to have them behaving defensively (often described as being more "natural!?) after relatively long periods of time is no achievement at all to my mind!


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Newts-wanted said:


> Wow stunning! :flrt:
> I'm going to take it really slow and just see how things go. I will of course not handle my bluey if it is stressing it out, I only want the best for my animals. I will try to set up a photo bucket, it there any other way to post pictures though? I have all the pics on my iPhone. X


Sorry I`m about hopeless at explaining how to put pics up apart from what I`ve said already, hopefully another more intelligent member will come along shortly! 
EDIT: If the conditions in the enclosure fully support the lizard then it will show clear signs of whether it feels stressed by your presence. They are NOT made from bone china, will NOT break into a thousand pieces if they are handled when fully acclimated to the enclosure and keeper (meaning they do not exhibit defensive behaviours when you try that). 
I know Mark F. (MDFMONITOR) has a video showing how he tries to gain his lizards trust (with food), I`ll try and get a link to it tomorrow (sunday).


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Newts-wanted said:


> How do I post pictures?
> With all my other reptiles I don't mind if they are handleable but I would very much like to handle my blue tongue. I do enjoy just looking at him/her though  I was sat on the floor in my room before and he/she kept coming up to the glass and staring at me for ages! It was so cute!





murrindindi2 said:


> hopefully another more intelligent member will come along shortly!



I am here now, to upload photos you need to use a media hosting website, and as murrindindi has said Photobucket and Flickr will do the job. You can also use facebook and for sites that don't need you to register, unlike all the rest mentioned, I would choose tinypic.

Once your photos have been uploaded on the interwebs copy their 'image URL' and then select the 'insert image' icon( has a yellow background and what looks like mountains and the sun ) when creating a post and put the URL into the pop up menu that appears and job's a good 'un.



Gavin.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Newts-wanted said:


> Wow stunning! :flrt:
> I'm going to take it really slow and just see how things go. I will of course not handle my bluey if it is stressing it out, I only want the best for my animals. I will try to set up a photo bucket, it there any other way to post pictures though? I have all the pics on my iPhone. X


hi not sure if anyone has mentioned this as I have only scanned through the thread but if you have tapatalk app on your ipad or i phone then you can upload pics directly through that, its great


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Here he/she is. I will try and get some better pics tomorrow if needed :2thumb:

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204578074306982&id=1087797995&set=pcb.10204578076387034&source=49

Hopefully you can view that?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

She is beautiful


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Newts-wanted said:


> Here he/she is. I will try and get some better pics tomorrow if needed :2thumb:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204578074306982&id=1087797995&set=pcb.10204578076387034&source=49
> 
> ...


Doesn't come up on the page but the link works perfectly fine.










Thought this might help for those that don't have facebook just in case they can't access it.

PS - it certainly looks a grumpy little bugger.



Gavin.


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Newts-wanted said:


> Here he/she is. I will try and get some better pics tomorrow if needed :2thumb:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...087797995&set=pcb.10204578076387034&source=49
> 
> ...


Hi, nice looking Blue tongue! EDIT: More photos of the whole enclosure would be helpful.
Here`s a link to the "trust building" video I mentioned, it really is the very best method...
Small Lizard Trust Building


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Fizz said:


> She is beautiful


It is a beautiful one, very clear cut markings and lovely white spots down its side and White stripes on its tail :flrt: I was told its an Indonesian and from the markings it looks like one x


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

gavgav04 said:


> Doesn't come up on the page but the link works perfectly fine.
> 
> image
> 
> ...



Thanks Gavin! 
Haha yeah and that's the least grumpy picture I took!! I will try and post some others that are really funny...it's proper giving me the look of death! :2thumb:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

murrindindi2 said:


> Hi, nice looking Blue tongue! EDIT: More photos of the whole enclosure would be helpful.
> Here`s a link to the "trust building" video I mentioned, it really is the very best method...
> Small Lizard Trust Building


I love this video. Nice clear steps and shows clear progress


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Fizz said:


> hi not sure if anyone has mentioned this as I have only scanned through the thread but if you have tapatalk app on your ipad or i phone then you can upload pics directly through that, its great



I've just downloaded the tapatalk app...how do I upload pics to this thread now? Help meeee! :blush:


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

Not impressed with me at all haha


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

That face!! This ones going to be a handful!


----------



## Newts-wanted (Jan 18, 2012)

murrindindi2 said:


> Hi, nice looking Blue tongue! EDIT: More photos of the whole enclosure would be helpful.
> Here`s a link to the "trust building" video I mentioned, it really is the very best method...
> Small Lizard Trust Building



Awesome video! Will definitely try this! Thanks so much for your help, it's very much appreciated! :flrt:


----------

